# Fast Food



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Unfortunately with life, fast food is a necessary evil at times. What would be the two fast food joints you would choose if you could only use them.

Mine are no where close

TACO JOHNS- We go out west we always eat here. We've waited an hour in Mitchell SD waiting on it to open. Blows taco Bell away and their super potato oles are awesome

Chik Fill A- my buddy in SC said you haven't had chicken fil a u ain't had a chicken sandwich. Well on way to NC stop I get one a spicy start eating give fiancee a bite. She sees a sign 5 miles gets off the ramp had to get one


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Wendy's for me. Beats the heck out of most of them.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I will agree with the Chic Fil-A. My wife loves their tea... I don't get the appeal it all tastes like muddy river water to me but hey more power to them because people love it. I like the chicken sandwiches there, my kids like their chicken nuggets. 

My second choice would be Bill Millers. It's a San Antonio based fast food restaurant. Brisket, smoked turkey, ribs, carne guisada (sp?). Ill tell you brisket tacos are a great way to start the day. If you ever in the SA area stop and get some Bill Miller's. My sisters family laughs at us when we go down because to them its no different then McDonald's because they are everywhere, but that's one place we have to eat at at least once every time we go down.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Arby's fish sandwiches during lent is about the only fast food joint I'll stop at. I used to stop at McDonald's and get my choc lab a plain burger.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Burger King and Culver's......my lab isn't picky she likes chicken tenders or cheese burgers. She even thinks the bank , or pharmacy drive thru is for a snack!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Chic Fil A and Culver's. They always have clean cut people working there too. None of the tattooed pierced morons like some other places.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

hawgeye said:


> Wendy's for me. Beats the heck out of most of them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I like Wendy's for the Frostys (my granddaughter got me started on Frostys). Wife likes thier chili.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chic-Fil-A
Jimmy John’s
Five Guys burgers


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Chick Fil A and Culvert's . Chick Fil A supports all gun rights! Culvert's have walleye sandwiches during lent.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Rallys, Big Johns

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Chick Filet A would be nice here for sure. Very good food.

I personally like takeout. Dicky's BBQ and Famous Dave's are good for some bones or pulled pork and all you have to do is think ahead a little bit and call the order in 15 minutes before you get there. This isn't something you would eat in your car driving back to work though!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Chick Filet A would be nice here for sure. Very good food.
> 
> I personally like takeout. Dicky's BBQ and Famous Dave's are good for some bones or pulled pork and all you have to do is think ahead a little bit and call the order in 15 minutes before you get there. This isn't something you would eat in your car driving back to work though!


There's a Chic-fil-A in Ypsilanti, Troy, Oakland University, and Detroit Medical Center.
I go to the one in Troy at the Somerset Collection mall.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Petronius said:


> There's a Chic-fil-A in Ypsilanti, Troy, Oakland University, and Detroit Medical Center.
> I go to the one in Troy at the Somerset Collection mall.


Thanks bro! Didn't know and my wifes a research doc at St.Joes in Ypsi. 

You're my hero of the day! Guess what I'm having for supper tomorrow! She worked from home today over the ice drama.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The fasted food I have ever had was a canvasback. They are the fastest duck in North America, they can do 70MPH. Now THAT is "Fast Food".


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Thanks bro! Didn't know and my wifes a research doc at St.Joes in Ypsi.
> 
> You're my hero of the day! Guess what I'm having for supper tomorrow! She worked from home today over the ice drama.


The Chic-fil-A in Ypsilanti is in McKenny Hall at EMU.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> Jimmy John’s


Love Jimmy John's all are about an HR away, eat it while traveling. They are truly freaky fast. Order to hotel pick up phone at hotel 5 minutes knocking

They're subs are basic, but the bun, chewy and gooey, love them.

I did get food poisoning there once. Dad gum that was miserable. Couldn't been as simply as lettuce or Mayo.

I do miss them having alfalfa sprouts though


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Wendy's and Arby's. I try not to eat much fast food, but those are my go-to places in a pinch. Some of you guys are mentioning places that are "fast-casual." To be true fast food, they have to have a drive thru.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Love Jimmy John's all are about an HR away, eat it while traveling. They are truly freaky fast. Order to hotel pick up phone at hotel 5 minutes knocking
> 
> They're subs are basic, but the bun, chewy and gooey, love them.
> 
> ...


My wife gets cucumber and alfalfa sprouts added to her turkey sub. Jimmy John's had an issue with the sprouts a while ago, but that has cleared up.
Of the different mass produced sub shops, we like the bun at Jimmy John's the best. I get the #9 Big Italian.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

At Jimmy John's, for me its the Hunters Club # 10 I think. I always buy a loaf or two of thier bread when I get a chance to go. None close to me other than Petoskey.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Petronius said:


> The Chic-fil-A in Ypsilanti is in McKenny Hall at EMU.


I went to south Georgia for a few days and hit the Chick twice. The first time the line was maybe 30 cars so I parked in an adjacent lot, walked in and had a fantastic sandwich! Man it was great. The next trip found the drive through line wrapped around twice, yes their lot had double lanes to accommodate the volume. I couldn't count the cars but noticed the counter was packed too so I had to settle for some great BBQ takeout. Chick is still my favorite...


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Pretty much a Waffle House and Jack-in-the-box kinda guy.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Pretty much a Waffle House and Jack-in-the-box kinda guy.


Waffle House caters now if you know of someone planning a wedding or business event.

Wouldn't that be fun? Hey, how do you like your hash browns cooked?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Never had one but saw it on TV yesterday, anybody ever tried " Fatburger" supposed to have largest fast food burger. I hear also Five Guys is good, no drive thru though. Gaylord has a Five Guys and I'm going too try it out next time thru there. I'll be keeping an eye out for "Fatburger" in the meantime.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Blaze said:


> Never had one but saw it on TV yesterday, anybody ever tried " Fatburger" supposed to have largest fast food burger. I hear also Five Guys is good, no drive thru though. Gaylord has a Five Guys and I'm going too try it out next time thru there. I'll be keeping an eye out for "Fatburger" in the meantime.


Five guys are $10 hamburgers with a huge sack of fries on the side. It’s not fast food.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Gamekeeper said:


> Five guys are $10 hamburgers with a huge sack of fries on the side. It’s not fast food.


Yes I noted that they have no drive thru, and no delivery. They even turned down then President Obama.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Most of the fast food burger joints are like double weight cardboard or hockey pucks on a bun.
Wendy's and Culver's aren't too bad.
Used to really like Jack in the Box cheap taco's, before they left Michigan because of some kangaroo meat problems.
Funny no one has mentioned good 'ol White Castle yet.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

jimp said:


> Most of the fast food burger joints are like double weight cardboard or hockey pucks on a bun.
> Wendy's and Culver's aren't too bad.
> Used to really like Jack in the Box cheap taco's, before they left Michigan because of some kangaroo meat problems.
> Funny no one has mentioned good 'ol White Castle yet.


 I eat their cheeseburgers when I am having regularity problems .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> Five guys are $10 hamburgers with a huge sack of fries on the side. It’s not fast food.


It's fast food. It just isn't cheap garbage.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone ever had a "Greens" burger at corner of Orchard Lake Rd and 10 Mile Rd.....good greasys buggers with fried onions. Used to love 'em when I lived down there. No drive thru, but fairly fast. I like the double butter burger at Culver's and thier concrete mixers! One burger on a bun isn't enough.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Petronius said:


> It's fast food. It just isn't cheap garbage.


Fast?


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Blaze said:


> Yes I noted that they have no drive thru, and no delivery. They even turned down then President Obama.


Can't blame them, I wouldn't feed Obama either.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

wyandot said:


> Can't blame them, I wouldn't feed Obama either.


Well...lol....that's what I was thinking too. Didn't want to make this political though...lol


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Culver's, Wendy's, taco bell, burger king and Jimmy John's are my go to for lunch.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Five Guy's have the best fries. Not a fan of their burgers. They're cooked well-over-done and the buns are cold. They won't cook them any other way.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

bobberbill said:


> Five Guy's have the best fries. Not a fan of their burgers. They're cooked well-over-done and the buns are cold. They won't cook them any other way.


I've never been a fan of five guys just the name is unappealing lol but yeah to me the only reason they make money is they give you 10x extra Fry's then you want. I don't get how steak and shake make money all the food taste like garbage.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Five Guy's have the best fries. Not a fan of their burgers. They're cooked well-over-done and the buns are cold. They won't cook them any other way.


Tell them to grill the bun and slightly undercook the meat.

Ask ESOX about the fries. McDonald's has better fries than Five Guys.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Used to hit Hot N’ Now when in college. Three burgers and a fry. One fry was to cut down on the fat content.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Back when they were going strong, around 1995 or so, I had a guy tell me that hot-n-now provided the most calories for the least amount of money of any place on the planet that you could get warm food.

It kind of reminded me of the Grapes of Wrath. I’ve not had a job where the wages couldn’t provide me with enough calories to stay alive.
He did.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Pet: I asked.. They said they won't do it. Afraid of under cooking. I asked for a toasted bun and they said they can't do that. 

Hot-N-Now was a lot better than White Castle.. Buddy of mine and I had consumed a few and took the wives out for dinner. On the way to a nice restaurant, I pulled into H-n-N and order a couple burgers. We slammed em down dry and then went on to the dinner. Needless to say the ladies weren't impressed. We had enough for them, too. Good buddy.. Cancer got him..


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

When it come to fast food it don't matter for me.They all taste like garbage.I call it survival food.You don't eat it because it tastes good.You eat it because you are hungry.


----------

